# Alternative Energy? Sewing with pedal power



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

How about some pedal power to fix those ripped jeans 
I pick up two of these for cheap. One for me and one for trade after the dust settles. 
Can you imagination how bad someone may want one of these?
You can find these for about $50 in working order if you look around. 
Mine came with all the accessories and I also picked up 2 new belts for them


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

That is something that I have on my to get list.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I have my grandmothers machine. Not as useful as the new models but it can still be used. I think it is pretty and I like having something that reminds me of her, all my aunts and my sisters who used it. Wife learned on a machine like this so she knows how to use it as well.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> How about some pedal power to fix those ripped jeans
> I pick up two of these for cheap. One for me and one for trade after the dust settles.
> Can you imagination how bad someone may want one of these?
> You can find these for about $50 in working order if you look around.
> ...


That's a fine old girl I have one very similar. Do you have the manual?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Annie said:


> That's a fine old girl I have one very similar. Do you have the manual?


No didn't get one but I did get a draw full of adapters and stuff the machine


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> That's a fine old girl I have one very similar. Do you have the manual?


With a model number, you can find one pretty easy online. Either an actual print version, or PDF.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> No didn't get one but I did get a draw full of adapters and stuff the machine


Me too. We'd both do well to lay in a supply of the right needles for the machine, sewing machine oil an extra couple of belts, a hard copy of the manual, those sorts of things.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@budgetprepp-n Remember to pick up one of those old-fashioned irons. If you're sewing almost anything, you'll need to iron out your seams.

ETA: and good fabrics, threads, patterns, etc. All that stuff. They'll be worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Joe Wicked (Jan 28, 2018)

My mom sews semi professionally, and I would like to get her one of these. I need to look around and find one. Any suggestions on where to start looking?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Joe Wicked said:


> My mom sews semi professionally, and I would like to get her one of these. I need to look around and find one. Any suggestions on where to start looking?


Craigslist. Find local ones you can actually go in person to inspect.


----------



## Joe Wicked (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks. I always forget to check there for some reason. You'd think I'd figure it out.


----------

